# Hinze arvo session 6/1/07



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

A ute pulled up behind me at the traffic lights in Nerang with a Viking Tempo at the back.. the driver turned out to be Lindsay (Mojofunk). We pulled up at the ramp at Hinze around 4pm with Dodge waiting.

I paddled straight to the bay where we had the surface action on the last Hinze night trip. Once again, action started near sundown with a few missed strikes on poppers before Lindsay landed a small toga. Nice work!!

I landed 2 bass in quick succession around the 35cm length on a popper. Dodge decided to call it quits at 7.30pm. Lindsay and I continued fishing / drifting our way back to the ramp (it was quite pleasant as we were drifting back with the wind and didn't have to paddle much).

Plenty of fish to keep us entertained and I think Lindsay and I managed to land about 6 bass each.

All in all a nice session on the water.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work guys


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc2ZU0EAAAzXgAASQAMAgBgAL+eeoCAAajHlPKD1P1NR6J6Qw1T9TU09AagGT1CyQ7mTiu6B7XlUL9zVhRaQfHttAkkvg1WrbTDL8RyKSgjvas4guiobxds2WeVgON+pBthcoxqjxgXckU4UJDNmVNBA


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks danny and richo for the great fish.

Some more pictures are below.

Here's my account of the arvo/nights action. When we got on the water I tried trolling a crank bait for a while with no success. I abandended trolling and chose to cast and retrieve as I drifted. I havent used crank baits before but worked them similar to soft plasics hoping to pick something up. (no luck)

the sun was getting low and danny had allready changed to a river to sea bubble pop and reported a missed strike so I tied on a slightly larger one I had in the tackle box.

I got the toga by casting right up against the bank deep in a small bay. I got a missed strike on the first cast in the area then on the 2nd cast I picked it up on the 2nd strike. It jumped around everywhere.

As the sun got lower I changed to a black Jackall poper :twisted: I bought for the trip. Its simmilar to the bubble pop but has a deeper cup in the face. I am very impressed by this lure as it has a great big sound and also caught the remainder of the fish for the night.

I have to thank danny for his great help through the night as I left my pliers in the car and he came to my aid on many occasions.

I tell u what. Next time I'm going barbless. I got those trebles stuck in my net about a thousand times.

anyway I had a great time catching these lively bass.

Cheers guys


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

heres a photo (hopefully)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done guys. Great way to spend an evening.

When are you going to put Dodge onto one?


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

some more photos of the dam


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Far fewer people than expected for holiday season at the dam and good to catch up with Danny again and meet Lin for the first time.

Dan lead off and headed towards Dahlsberg Den with Lin following, while I trolled a Gvibe into Jason Joint with a tail wind requiring paddle steering only, then across into Sheltered Bay as dusk approached and changed and trolled a Sprog towards the main arm into a NE breeze and round to Dahlsberg to catch up with the others.

Trolled a surface chugger in to hear of Lin's toga, and Danny a near miss in the now rapidly fading light, changed to R2S popper without success.

Now full dark and came round a bend into the red light area, thought it was 'Hookers Afloat' but proved to be Danny with his new red LED headlamp, and by now he had C&R a couple of bass and Lin was across having similar action but a burning bum was suggesting I had enough so left and said hooray to the blokes and paddled back to leave the ramp by about 8.30pm in a slight mist of drizzle.

Will be trying a new hardbody next time I think, has many facets on the body and fished by removing a pin and casting far from the yak :wink:

Although quiet for me an enjoyable trip never the less


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great work fellas, 
wish I could have made it, looks like you had some good fish again,

Mojo that toga was unreal mate, you have to be stoked with that.
IM still yet to land one in there, hopefully soon.
hey guys did you find the night fish to be bigger on average than a daytime fish, I remember last time we had a few over 45 and seemed bigger in general. was this the case this time or were they averaging 30-35

cant wait til the morning now.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

the fish were from 34/39ish. they all felt big though. Lots of head shaking. I think there were bigger ones out there. If we persisted were the slightly larger ones were caught I think we may have picked up some larger ones.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey mojo,

did the bass fight as well as the bass or better?
was it easy to land?

seems as though a lot more are being landed there these days, 
Ive seen a few on ausfish so its pretty encouranging, 
maybe they are breeding in there now


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Top report guys 

Well done on the little Toga Lindsay 8)

Ben, I think your spot on there mate. The Toga will breed in the Dam, and I reckon we're starting to see the numbers increasing due to this.

As all the Toga's generally go back into the water, one can only imagine what the Toga fishing will be like in Hinze in the future!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hopefully we can rival Borumba,

im tempted to just fish for them now, but i know that I will get bored not catching fish consistently and change over to a lipless bait and go for bass.

Maybe we should have a session or two just trying to catch them alone,
ie: use the most suitable lures, unweighted placcies, surface lures etc and just fish hard for them , up the inlets etc


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

The toga jumped around alot but I didn't pull nearly as hard as the bass. Though it was longer than the bass there a lot leaner.

If u go on a arvo/night popper trip I think your in with a chance for a toga and some bass. I think toga are closer to stucture and the bass all seem to be hanging on the points but im sure theres a good chance of mixed species casting tight to shore and working your lure all the way back.


----------

